# Passport Renew After EOI Submission



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

1. I have filled/submitted my EOI for 189/190 in May 2016 with my current passport which is going to expire in Feb 2017. I haven't received any invite yet. Now If I renew passport (by adding new address and adding spouse name), Do I need to update my EOI ? or shall I add old passport number somewhere in after invite submission documents?
If I update EOI, will it send me back to the pool list again as EOI effected date get changed?

2. What about other approved docs like +ve ACS, PTE in which I have used current passport number as reference, will they also get affected?

Please help.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Jatinder,
I'm in the same boast as yours except that I need to apply for a new one as my passport was deemed to be damaged.

I have applied for my EOI in 1st week of july and still yet to receive an invitation. I haven't applied for the passport yet and know idea when to apply.

Can you let me know what have you done in this scenario did you get any information from a trusted source?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

sai1345 said:


> Hi Jatinder,
> I'm in the same boast as yours except that I need to apply for a new one as my passport was deemed to be damaged.
> 
> I have applied for my EOI in 1st week of july and still yet to receive an invitation. I haven't applied for the passport yet and know idea when to apply.
> ...


Hi sai1345,

Yes, I got an advice from one of Expatforum user .
1. There is no need to update EOI for any update in passport if you haven't received any invite yet.
2. There is no affect to the EOI submitted date unless you update the EOI data that update your points.

How much score do you have and your EOI submission date?


Thanks,
Jatinders


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hi sai1345,
> 
> Yes, I got an advice from one of Expatforum user .
> 1. There is no need to update EOI for any update in passport if you haven't received any invite yet.
> ...




Hi Jatinder,
Thank you for your reply.
I'm so greatly relieved looking at your message.

I have 65 points on EOI date is :5th of july.
expecting invitation in next or the one after.

But, I need to apply for a new passport now. CAn i proceed or wait until the invitation , lodge the application with old passport and then apply for new passport??

Totally confused here.

What have you done?
any help would be highly appreciated.


Regards,
Saikrishna


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

sai1345 said:


> Hi Jatinder,
> Thank you for your reply.
> I'm so greatly relieved looking at your message.
> 
> ...



Its good to have 65 points but mine is 60. Looking for other options to make it 65.
Of-course, you might get invite in next two draws. All the best :fingerscrossed:

If you are saying, lodge the application with old passport. Where have you used that old passport number in your application except assessment and English exam?


----------



## sai1345 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi ja tinder,
I have used my old passport for my assessment and Pte and EOI

If I get a new passport now I need to do my health and PCc with it.

Would that be a problem?


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

Request your clarification on below query

I have got my passport renewed post EOI submission (have not got the invite yet). Expecting the invite in a day or two.

1) Shall I update my passport in EOI?
2) If yes, what's the benefit or it does not matter really if one updates or not? I shall lodge visa application using new passport no. Anyways I have my old passport no. reference in ACS, PTE and new passport?
3) Is it ok to let the EOI get processed with old passport no.?
4) If I update the new passport no. in EOI will it impact Date of Effect? (I guess not, but if it doesn't matter to update passport in EOI then shall I update it in EOI?

Regards,




sai1345 said:


> Hi ja tinder,
> I have used my old passport for my assessment and Pte and EOI
> 
> If I get a new passport now I need to do my health and PCc with it.
> ...


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

fdesai said:


> Request your clarification on below query
> 
> I have got my passport renewed post EOI submission (have not got the invite yet). Expecting the invite in a day or two.
> 
> ...


if you get the invite, apply and quote your new passport number. Also fill up form 929 ( chnge in PP details and upload along with other documents.


EDIT: I used the same for my dependents change in passport after applying.


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

w4s33m said:


> if you get the invite, apply and quote your new passport number. Also fill up form 929 ( chnge in PP details and upload along with other documents.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I used the same for my dependents change in passport after applying.


What does it mean "Does the client has any other passport in skill select 2nd page " ?


Please confirm if new PP details to be added there ?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys, my DOE is 18.10.2017 with my current passport and no invitation yet.
Now, I need to change my passport because of a small stain on my bio page photo. (required for schengen).
So, if I renew my passport, is it ok to keep my old passport number in EOI and inform them during visa application with 929 and immiaccount?

Also, do I need to change anything on my current EOI?

Urgently help needed! I will need to apply in a few hours for a new passport!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Guys, my DOE is 18.10.2017 with my current passport and no invitation yet.
> Now, I need to change my passport because of a small stain on my bio page photo. (required for schengen).
> So, if I renew my passport, is it ok to keep my old passport number in EOI and inform them during visa application with 929 and immiaccount?
> 
> ...


Duplicate post


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Guys, my DOE is 18.10.2017 with my current passport and no invitation yet.
> Now, I need to change my passport because of a small stain on my bio page photo. (required for schengen).
> So, if I renew my passport, is it ok to keep my old passport number in EOI and inform them during visa application with 929 and immiaccount?
> 
> ...


There is no provision of channging the passport details in EOI.Once you get your new pp you just have to update the details in your immi account and that too when you get an ITA

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

vishu316 said:


> There is no provision of channging the passport details in EOI.Once you get your new pp you just have to update the details in your immi account and that too when you get an ITA
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


Yess, exactly. I can not find anything to update my passport details in the EOI.
So, I will just renew my passport and mention it if I get ITA. 

Thanks guys


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, now I am confused. I will appreciate if you can help me out guys.

I changed my passport and my EOI is with the old passport number.
Since I do not want to chang my DOE, I do not want to create another EOI.

However, I had been to Australia before so I have an immiaccount. 
I am afraid that: if I update immiaccount with new passport number, the invitation might have problems to connect to my immiaccount. 

So what shall I do? Do not update immiaccount until I get invitation?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

kubaza said:


> Ok, now I am confused. I will appreciate if you can help me out guys.
> 
> I changed my passport and my EOI is with the old passport number.
> Since I do not want to chang my DOE, I do not want to create another EOI.
> ...


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

kubaza said:


>


If you update your immiaccount with new pp details the old details will still be visible.

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------

